# Some finds around Sydney



## gomeztime (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all,

Here are a few finds from the past week or so around Sydney.

We were surprised to find this RBBS in the Ku-ring-gai wildflower garden recently 







Only a couple of minutes later another RBBS in the wildflower garden in a more typical habitat, ie swamp.





This Lace Monitor had a great view out over America Bay.






Out west a bit further on the Old Great North Road, This Heath Monitor didn't let us get too close but I like some of his markings better than other heath monitors I've seen around.






Cheers
Mal


----------



## mebebrian (Jan 12, 2009)

Sweet pics mate, thanx for sharing


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 12, 2009)

I love the pic of the lace monitor dreaming about sailing away from the hustle and bustle of City life...


Stewart


----------



## Kurto (Jan 12, 2009)

Love the monitor shot!


----------



## Slats (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice work Mate, keep it up


----------

